

Haxe-dom: A cross-platform implementation of the DOM in Haxe. - gagege
https://github.com/Blank101/haxe-dom

======
gagege
There's also haxe-dom-bootstrap [[https://github.com/Blank101/haxe-dom-
bootstrap](https://github.com/Blank101/haxe-dom-bootstrap)] if you want type
safe access to Bootstrap stuff. Pretty cool.

Use this by itself to make single page apps or in conjunction with something
like Harfang
[[http://haxe.org/com/libs/harfang](http://haxe.org/com/libs/harfang)] for an
MVC server backend.

